# On board sound



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

I am getting ready to start a layout and going to do DCC from the start. Was wondering who has the best on board sound in locomotives. Due to being retired and fixed income was looking at the Bachmann DCC/Sound locos but have read it is hard to find out what CV's you can access or change. Going to get a NCE Powercab for controller.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Bachmann's carry "Sound Value" decoders made by Soundtraxx to Bachmann's specifications.Visit Soundtraxx's website.On their home page,scroll down to "Factory installed decoders",you'll find what you're looking for.

Be aware,though made by Soundtraxx they're not Tsunami and are missing quite a few features of a full featured Tsunami.However,reliability isn't an issue.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't do sound myself, but in the lower priced locomotives, you will often find "stripped down" or "economy" versions of sound decoders. 

One option to consider is buying the DC version (or "DCC-Ready") of a locomotive and adding your own decoders and speakers. That way you know what you're getting. It's also often cheaper to do that.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

For starters the PowerCab is great, you won't be disappointed.

The Bachmann Sound Value range is a great buy, the locos run great and so is the sound. As BJ says you don't get the full set of features but that shouldn't bother you too much. Later you can get the loco and fit the gear yourself, its almost a hobby in itself and tweaking the sounds and running to your liking is very pleasurable.
Check out my thread 'Tsunami. Any running and set up tips?' in this section.


----------



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

Ordered the NCE Powercab starter set and a Bachmann PRR GG1 DCC/Sound. Have a set of PRR passenger cars already so bought the GG1 as back in the 60's I rode behind that locomotive many time while in the service. Now to get started on that layout!!!!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

butcherman said:


> Ordered the NCE Powercab starter set and a Bachmann PRR GG1 DCC/Sound. Have a set of PRR passenger cars already so bought the GG1 as back in the 60's I rode behind that locomotive many time while in the service. Now to get started on that layout!!!!


Let us know how that Bachmann DCC GG1 runs and sound. I was going to do that but decided to add DCC and Sound to an Riverossi GG1 in the silver Pennsylvania scheme. I have a set of passenger car kits I have been planing to build for the past 3 years for it. Till then it has freight duty.


----------



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

tkruger,
Check some of the youtube videos on Bachmann's GG1 with sound. It will probably be at least several weeks until I can run mine. I don't even have the benchwork done yet.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

butcherman said:


> tkruger,
> Check some of the youtube videos on Bachmann's GG1 with sound. It will probably be at least several weeks until I can run mine. I don't even have the benchwork done yet.


Just get a spare length of blockboard or whatever, stick a length of track to it and connect it up. Hey presto you've bit yourself a test track. You can adjust all the settings to your liking so it'll be ready to run on your new layout.
I'd say most sound locos are set too loud which can get very annoying, turn it down to around a half or even one third of max.


----------



## Suncat2000 (Oct 23, 2016)

To date, my experience had been that Broadway Limited had the best sound quality and they run very well. They are also priced toward the upper end of the spectrum. Tsunami makes a very good decoder for the DIY modeler. Good sound and cheap sound are, so far, pretty exclusive. 
--Ed

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I used a 4 ft section of 1x12 to do a test track with an S curve to also test for problems like shorting.


----------



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone for all the info. The GG1 is scheduled to be delivered today. Will put a test track together and make sure everything works and to set the powercab up. Can't wait.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I want a GG1 with sound... I do have a few Rivarossi, and two dual motored IHC, one painted in Conrail's Bicentennial livery.


----------



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

Well, set up a test track and followed all instructions and must say I LOVE IT!!! Now I know why everyone likes DCC and these newer locomotives. The loco moves so easy and smooth. Love the sound too! Now to build the layout!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Your on a slippery slope now! Enjoy it, it just gets better and better as you make your own layout.


----------

